# What to plant ?



## Angie R (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi. New to this site - we have just moved to Serra do Bouro and wanted some advice on what plants will survive we need something that won't grow more than one metre high. Going to the market on Sunday should be fun !!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck with the shopping
You might like to look at this face book page https://www.facebook.com/groups/341367349287787/?fref=ts
lots of BITS of information


----------



## Angie R (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for info. Will take a look


----------

